# VTAC Drill - Thumb to manipulate bolt catch?



## ARS-031 (Jun 7, 2010)

Kyle from VTAC is showing that he teaches his guys (in this video) to hit the bolt catch with the thumb. 

Ive been taught that due to lesser motor skills under high stress, to strike the bolt catch with the palm of my hand in a speed reload situation. 

Is this a school thing, or is there something Im missing by using the palm of my hand? 

I suppose you could maintain your sight picture more easily by using the thumb?


----------



## 8'Duece (Jun 9, 2010)

I wouldn't know, I alway's squeeze the trigger and it goe's "click" when the mag is empty and the bolt is locked to the rear.  


Nice drill though, I'll try it next time I have actual cardboard targets to shoot at.


----------

